# any of you guys have problems with your steering?



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been having a problem where sitting still i cannot turn my steering wheels at all and if the plow is on forget about it. It is really becoming trouble some when trying to move around when parking and backing up my trailer. Brought it too dodge and they said my pump and steering box are fine and that its because of my tires that are 12.5 wide but this problem only started happening recently. So any of you guys have this problem also ?


----------



## torquet (Sep 23, 2005)

Do you have any ballast in the bed. put 800lbs back there and that will help. Mine done the same thing.


----------



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

No i don't yet but even with a 5k+ trailer hooked up i am still having the problem


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have that problem with both my trucks with the plows on. not so bad with em off.


----------



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

i didn't the problem with my 97 ram 2500 i sold last year the pump would whine alittle more when turning the wheel sitting still but in my diesel i cannot turn the wheel at all, i mean i am pulling on it as hard as i possibly can and it does nothing.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep the 12.5 tire will cause all the issues. Take them off and we will tradew I'll pay the UPS.......More less the stupid tech guy didn't want to look at your truck for the fact he/she couldn't make any easy $$$ at it. Does it happen left and right?? How about the 4x4 does it work fine.

My thought is a universal on the axle which has seized up. Causing the steering to lock up. When you are rolling the universal will move to a position which it can move. This is a common issue in the newer trucks.


----------



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha if you have some skinny mudders ill trade ya but the stock bfg rugged trails suck in the snow. It does happen weather i try to cut the wheel either way. Would it help if i crank up the tire pressure to like 65 pds? I am at 50 now. I had the universals replaced last year under warranty but it have heard clicking again from the passenger side i have to look at it.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Jack the front of the truck up off the ground. Try to turn the steering wheel back in forth. If it still wont move it is more than likely the universals. Try turning the tire and check for sounds. While the tire is turning try to turn the steering wheel. 

Another sign of the universals tightening up is a wicked bump steer or a truck with a mind of its own. Good luck

DAFF


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a similar issue with my Chevy 2500hd, if I am stopped the wheel is very hard to turn. Also, if I am pusing the brakes it becomes very hard to turn the wheel as well (when not moving or moving slowly.)


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 2005 Ram 3500 CTD and have this same problem without a plow.Sitting still cant move steering wheel with ease.Seems like the pump isnt spinning(whileat idle) enough to get the fluid moving.


----------



## fun2fun (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the same problem on my 01 cummins. Dodge told me it was the u-joints, which doesn't make sense because they are brand new along with the ball joints. I believe that the power steering pump doesn't move enough fluid at a idle under load and they know it, but they don't want to admit it.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

in my opinion, universal joints would have nothing to do with your steering. If your joints were that bad, they would be making one hell of a noise when you were driving.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine is a little hard to turn when I first start it up and it is cold outside and the plow is on. Clean pavement makes it worse than a little snow. I find it is MUCH easier to turn while the truck is moving, even if it is just slightly.


----------



## jeremy85 (Nov 6, 2008)

My Dakota has the same issue. But i have a 5-speed so i push in the clutch and blip the throttle to increase the pump speed. Automatics suck.xysport


----------



## Wiseguyinc (Jan 31, 2007)

I
think there are bulletins to try a different fluid in them. An auto parts store would be able to look that up .


----------



## big flounder (Nov 26, 2004)

*steering gets tight*

My steering gets tight when the power steering fluid gets really hot sometimes it seems to cut out and the wheel locks. but when i hit the throttle it brings the pressure up and loosens the wheel. I have new u joints and 235 85 16 tires, flushed the fluid twice ,no change ,new belt same problem


----------



## onebadplowtruck (Nov 3, 2008)

Bad u-joints can cause steering difficulties, definalty, but you are simply fighting the same problem almost every dodge guy i know including myself faces. these trucks simple dont have a powerful enough steerin pump to turn the tires with wider the stock rubber and just about any plow on the front. i usually just let the truck roll a little and steer as i need to, but i know what you mean when it comes to trailering while the plow is on. a difficult steering wheel is no help when backing up thats for sure!![/B]


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

BNC no noises when the universals are siezed up. Causing the joint to be difficuly to bend, thus causing tightness steering. I know this by experience and lots of thrown wrenches while dealing with the same issue on my CJ7. Any how this seems to be a engineering issue rather than mechanicial.

Any one try running a type F tranny fluid??? Heard that this fluid has a little more abrasiveness to it. Helps the older W series trucks when trass issues are lurking.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok so I did some reading and this is what I found. Only use the proper fluid as to Dodge specs in the power steering. (Synthetic is ok). The power steering and the power brakes run off the same pump. Now to rectify the issue!!!!!

Using a tukey baster remove as much fluid as possible from the resivoire. Replace the fluid and repeat a few days later. Also for added comfort by adding a in line transmition filter to the return line you will remove the impurities in the power steering fluid which can cause the poor pump issues. 

A bad check valve in the steering box can cause the same issues.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the same problem (if it is a problem) on my 2001 Chevy 2500hd w/ 6.0 gas motor. I just had a power steering pump replaced under warranty and ever since I have been having a similar issue not being able to turn the wheel while not rolling.

I may try to just change the fluid tomorrow first.

Looks like I may be headed back to the dealer at some point.......


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

I had a similar problem. I have replaced all steering linkage the steering box and pump. This really improved on this problem but its still their. I am having all four ball joints replaced as I type. I will let you know how it does the next time I plow.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Ball joints done last year. New u-joints at front axles yesterday. 

Last year I had the power steering pump replaced because the old one rusted so bad it developed a hole in the back. 

Ever since I had the pump replaced I have been having this problem. But only while it is hot. Most times it starts to happen at my last lot. Christmas day when I was out it got so bad it took me 20 mins. to do a 3 point turn to back in my drive. This was with both hands on the wheel almost standing in my seat trying to turn the wheel. 

So far I have been told all the maybes by 2 shops that are 100% trustworthy. Maybe it is over heating. Maybe it is the pump. Maybe a hose is collapsing. But since it is happening only while hot it will not get to that point at the shops.

But still no fix. I tend to believe it is the pump and it almost seems when hot the pulley is spinning but no action taking place inside. If it was over heating it would be spitting juice back up the fill hole and it has yet to do that whatsoever. 

Am at a loss as it looks like others are as well. BB?


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

Replace the pump. They are not too expensive. Make sure it comes with the pulley puller or you can rent one. the pulley needs to be pressed on and off.
The ball joints made a huge difference. The truck is very tight and responsive. But now I can tell my shocks are clunking. Always something.
The shocks and wheel bearings are the only thing I haven’t replaced on the front axel. And that includes the steering pump, lines and gear.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

My 2003 runs 12.5 tires and I never have any issue turning the wheels while at a standstill. My truck also has a large power steering fluid cooler on it. Maybe this is the difference? Sounds like most guys have the diesels who have issues.

In this pic, you can see the power steering cooler on the left side (of the pic, right side of truck) down low. It is under the tranny cooler.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

That is a big pwr steering pump cooler. Mine is about the size of a small womens shoe only thinner. 

What I have tried this past 2 weeks that seems to have helped some. Not sure if it is a fix as I have not plowed hard with it yet when it seems to really act up the most. 

I replaced the serpentine belt and the tensioner. Although the tensioner seemed to be working the spring was pretty rusted up and the guy I know that is a Dodge mechanic said it may be getting warm enough under the hood to make the belt stretch just a bit and if the tension isn't applied properly as it does the belt may slip around the pwr steering pump pulley. 

It is a cheaper try/fix for now then replacing the pump itself. Next major snow I will post if I had the same problems but so far have been out salting 3 times and plowing some powder-puff stuff only but it has not even hesitated yet. 


knock on ice. ussmileyflag


----------



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

diesel power steering cooler is about the same size i dont think it has anything to do with that, i think its the actual pump on the diesel motor compared to the gas one but i had a gas hemi previously and the steering box continued to go on that.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

REAPER;721583 said:


> I replaced the serpentine belt and the tensioner.


Did not fix the problem. Looks like a pump replacement as a last option now.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Your problem is that your Cummins weighs 1200 lbs, your plow weighs 800+ lbs, and you have fat tires. A gas hemi weighs less than 500 lbs.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

REAPER;723770 said:


> Did not fix the problem. Looks like a pump replacement as a last option now.


Replaced the pump. Has been a week now and have had no issues of hard steering since. Hoping this has taken care of the problem. :crying:


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

the flow specs on the pumps are rated at 1200 rpms not at idle, when I replaced my pump with a higher flow one at idle solved most of my problems.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

yea same problem but it does not bother me thats how it is and thats how it will stay 

another steering problem is a violante shake at higher speeds if you hit a bump I am talking scary out of control shake from right to left in the front end 

changed ball joints / shocks / sway bar links 

only thinkg I am thinking of next is the steering damper ( the strut that goes across the drak link up front )


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

JDiepstra;723791 said:


> Your problem is that your Cummins weighs 1200 lbs, your plow weighs 800+ lbs, and you have fat tires. A gas hemi weighs less than 500 lbs.


You're right, the same Cummins truck weighs nearly 750 lbs more than the Hemi on the front axle. Add the plow and you've got over 2-1/2 ton sitting on the 2 front tires.
You should always avoid turning your wheels when the truck is sitting still, whenever possible. Doing that is real hard on the pump and likely why you're having this problem in the first place. It's harder on all the steering components and is 99.9 % of the time, unnecessary.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

REAPER;738061 said:


> Replaced the pump. Has been a week now and have had no issues of hard steering since. Hoping this has taken care of the problem. :crying:


No diesel here. Now that I have plowed twice with new pump I can say the problem is fixed.


----------

